# drugs



## jacquesn66 (20 Oct 2005)

right now i can run 2.4km in 10 min can do 30 push ups 28 sit ups in 30 seconds. im going into infantry as reg force im 5'6 weigh 115lbs. im nervous cause im afraid a guy my size wont be able to keep up with a ruck sack weightin around 50lbs and all the other equipment. is there anything i can do to get me built up more for it or should i be fine i was told i will be leaving in the new year.


----------



## ab136 (20 Oct 2005)

I have never done this before so here I go........*try a search*. You'll come up with more information than you can handle.

WoW!! That felt pretty good!


----------



## 23007 (20 Oct 2005)

There is a girl I know who is an infantry officer. She is barely 5'2" and maybe 100lbs. If she can hack it I'm sure you can...


----------



## sopranosoldier (20 Oct 2005)

Dude don't worry. As long as you can pull your own you'll be alright. im only 5'7 and weigh 150 and it looks like i weigh 110 and i have no problem humping my kit. you just got to have the will power and the drive and trust me...you'll do just good.


----------



## FNG (20 Oct 2005)

Sounds like your gonna do fine to me guy.....i'm quite bigger and can help with your ruck if you help with my running seeing how i'm a very bad runner......teamwork brother.....just giver!


----------



## shaboing (26 Oct 2005)

jacquesn66 said:
			
		

> right now i can run 2.4km in 10 min can do 30 push ups 28 sit ups in 30 seconds. im going into infantry as reg force im 5'6 weigh 115lbs. im nervous cause im afraid a guy my size wont be able to keep up with a ruck sack weightin around 50lbs and all the other equipment. is there anything i can do to get me built up more for it or should i be fine i was told i will be leaving in the new year.


 50 lbs ruck? they make them that light, hahaha, just kidding. seriously though, its not the size of your body, its the size of your heart, if you never give up, and you constantly give it more then 110% you will never have a problem. i'm not a big guy either, i was one of the smallest on my course in the summer at about 5'8, 150 lbs, i'm not as small as you but i got er done. good luck with it


----------



## WAS (26 Oct 2005)

I know there are many threads with this same question.  I've actually read them.  (research for interview)
but i need responces to my own application as I am a "special" case

i'm a year from acid

five months from mushrooms

four months from x

and i had a toke about an hour ago.

This is the point where i recall a post "life gives you the test, and then the lesson."

Is it worth even asking a recruter what my chances are, or should i humbly remain a civ. for the next2.7 years.
I'm almost crying unmanly tears here.

Still I am sure that i have what it takes.  If only i can be givin the chance to prove it.

As of now I do not wish to ever do drugs again.  I never allowed myself to fell shame for these actions, seams CF may change that.

I am truely sorry to you soilders who I hope to BE.


----------



## Jaxson (26 Oct 2005)

Well let me ask you a question, if your so serious about joining, why did you take a toke about an hour ago?. I'm not 100% sure here but ill give it a try, i think the minimum time you must wait is 3 years from the last time you did mush (i remember it in another thread, you can look it up if you'd like.) by the time thats out of your system everything else should be clean and clear. i believe some drug use, regardless of how short of use restrict you from joining certain trades i just cant remember which drugs and which trades, ill give a look later today since i know its on the site and I'm going to work now.


----------



## Infanteer (26 Oct 2005)

Something fun to do while you're high?

Come back in 3 years - if you you're clean, we'll talk.


----------



## NiTz (29 Oct 2005)

We had 2 girls on my course that were 100lbs and they did they 13k ruckmarch. One of the 2 girls was like 5'1"... I am bot a big guy myself (5'8 160lbs) and I did it without any problem. Don't worry you'll be fine! 



Good luck!

Cheers!

Nitz


----------



## Tracker 23A (29 Oct 2005)

23007 said:
			
		

> There is a girl I know who is an infantry officer. She is barely 5'2" and maybe 100lbs. If she can hack it I'm sure you can...


----------



## Freerider (30 Oct 2005)

Don't worry dude. I just completed BMQ SQ at Meaford this summer and I am a girl who weighs about 125 pounds and 5'6. The rucksack marches were the hardest part but as long as your dedicated you have nothing to worry about. Plus the others in your platoon will do everything to help you along the way.


----------



## NiTz (31 Oct 2005)

Yes true.. we had to help a girl on my plt. We were relaying to carry her ruck sack. We couldnt carry it for her, so we were holdind it one on each side and she finished the march.. the staff said : that is what we call teamwork!

Hehe... good luck!


----------



## jacquesn66 (1 Nov 2005)

thanks guys n gals you all have easyed my nerves and im not as nervours about it


----------



## NiTz (1 Nov 2005)

Tss.. dont worry, I met an infantry corporal here in Borden that's approx. your shape and believe me, I cant follow him. Yes size matters, but your mind matters as well. 


Good luck again!


Cheers!

Nitz


----------



## jacquesn66 (3 Nov 2005)

I would Like to thank every one for there help but i wont be in the army till 3 years from now passed everything with flying colours n they told me i could apply for any job i want i guess my cfat score was that high but my medical (drug testin) failed cause 1 year ago at a party some body slipped E into my drink


----------



## 23007 (3 Nov 2005)

Wow! That blows. 3 years!!! I guess next time you'll keep a better eye on your drink


----------



## NiTz (3 Nov 2005)

ouch .. 3 yrs.. and you call him a buddy? I would kick his ass! 

Anyways, you will get in, that's what matters. Use this time to train, you'll find the BMQ a lot easier if you're in better shape before you arrive.


Cheers!

Nitz


----------



## tykotyko (4 Nov 2005)

hey i was wondering, im 16 , applyed fo rthe infantry reserves and have all my tests on the 16th of november, i have read many articles about the use of drugs and i admit i myself trird it more than 6 months ago. does that mean that they will not allow me to join the reserves for 2 1/2 years. i know what i did was stoopid but will all ive worked for all these long months go to waste? :'(


----------



## kincanucks (4 Nov 2005)

Be honest and good luck.


----------



## Michael OLeary (4 Nov 2005)

tykotyko said:
			
		

> but will all ive worked for all these long months go to waste? :'(



Only if you let it. Or, *YOU* can decide to take any additional time before you are allowed to apply and put it to good use. Maintain your fitness, improve your education, and deepen your resolve to serve.

It is up to you.


----------



## jacquesn66 (7 Nov 2005)

ive got some intersting news. i told my brother what happend and what they said about how i can join in 3 years n he started flipping out n sayin that wasnt rite for the one time it happend i get punished for 3 years so he works at a pub in kingston The Toucan and he knows alot of captains and sgt's from there and he was talkin to captain pat about it and captain pat told him that they cant do that to me cause of one time there are drug dealers that can get into the army and im goin to go down there tomorow to sort this out for you and ur brother so i might be able to get in.


----------



## acclenticularis (7 Nov 2005)

Drug dealers can get into the CF?


----------



## paracowboy (7 Nov 2005)

jacquesn66 said:
			
		

> ive got some intersting news. i told my brother what happend and what they said about how i can join in 3 years n he started flipping out n sayin that wasnt rite for the one time it happend i get punished for 3 years so he works at a pub in kingston The Toucan and he knows alot of captains and sgt's from there and he was talkin to captain pat about it and captain pat told him that they cant do that to me cause of one time there are drug dealers that can get into the army and im goin to go down there tomorow to sort this out for you and ur brother so i might be able to get in.


looks like you're good to go. If anyone can sort out recruiting, it's a bartender in Kingston. See what he can do about getting us some helicopters.


----------



## alexpb (7 Nov 2005)

If you were already told 3 years, don't expect to hear a different answer when you try again.

What exactly are you going to tell them this time? That your brother said that someone by the name of "captain pat" said it was alright?

That would be funny to watch.


----------



## brandon_g (8 Dec 2005)

hey im currently applying to the CF and im just curious to as whether the recruiters are strict on the usage of pot. i've stopped using it a couple of months ago and never using it again....will i still be able to get in? was anybody in the same situation i am in now and did you have any trouble getting in?


----------



## D-n-A (8 Dec 2005)

There is LOTs of threads on the issue of doing drugs and CF recruiting, etc SEARCH


----------



## The_Falcon (8 Dec 2005)

brandon_g said:
			
		

> hey im currently applying to the CF and im just curious to as whether the recruiters are strict on the usage of pot. i've stopped using it a couple of months ago and never using it again....will i still be able to get in? was anybody in the same situation i am in now and did you have any trouble getting in?


  No you are the first person to want to join, who has smoked dope in the past.  You are a unique and individual flower that will be treated with kid gloves cause they have never had a case like yours before.


----------



## Old Ranger (8 Dec 2005)

Harsh, but damm funny!

**Just be honest with the recruiter!!!**

Ben


----------



## GO!!! (8 Dec 2005)

Hatchet Man said:
			
		

> No you are the first person to want to join, who has smoked dope in the past.   You are a unique and individual flower that will be treated with kid gloves cause they have never had a case like yours before.



*slow clap*

Mods, this post should be added to the "sarcasm" hall of fame thread, it is truly a masterpiece! 

keep up the good work HM


----------



## Fry (8 Dec 2005)

*Sigh*


I think you have to be clean for 6 months, and then they look at how chronic you were, etc... and if you did anything else. Be honest. If you don't get through the recruiting process, at least you tried.


----------



## jacquesn66 (10 Jan 2006)

i know i havent been on or posted anythin for the past month ive just been living in chame for a while because i passed everything on my testings to get into the reg force just certain drugs were in my system and they told me i can come back in 3 years but then i was talken to a officer at the local bar and he said that i might be able to get in if i go into the reserves first then get transfered over. im very persistant because i want to be apart of the canadain army and have honour my whole life ive been into trouble and i feel i need to straighten my life out and this is a career for me. my cusion also told me if i cant get in go to the us army that is the last thing i want to do but if its my last resort i will. so your advice on this situation and if you know if its true or not about im able to join the reserves would be greatly apretiated and i know this might not be the proper place to post it but i didnt know anywhere else it fell into.
thanks again
Nick Jacques


----------



## George Wallace (10 Jan 2006)

You were given the advice, last November to wait 3 years.  http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/35655/post-291827.html#msg291827

A Search, using the word Drugs, brought up many topics and they basically all say the same thing.  You will have to wait that period of time and be "Clean" when you reapply to join the CF, both as a Regular Force or Reservist.

This is what the Rules say:

This is an except of Can Forces Admin Orders (CFAO) 19-21 which deals with drug abuse....

POLICY

5.       Because of the implications on operational readiness, safety of both
members and the public, security, discipline, reliability, cohesion and
morale, it is CF policy that any unauthorized use or other illegal
involvement with drugs by CF members will not be tolerated. The Canadian
Forces Drug Control Program has been established under QR&O, Chapter 20
as a comprehensive instrument to combat unauthorized use and other illegal
involvement with drugs. The essential elements of the program are
education, detection, treatment and rehabilitation.

PROHIBITION

6.       Within the framework of the Canadian Forces Drug Control Program, the
use of any drug by CF members is prohibited, subject to three specific
exceptions.   QR&O 20.04 states:

"No officer or non-commissioned member shall use any drug unless:

       (a)   the member is authorized to use the drug by a qualified medical
               or dental practitioner for the purposes of medical treatment or
               dental care;

       (b)   the drug is contained in a non-prescription medication used by
               the member in accordance with the instructions accompanying the
               medication; or

       (c)   the member is required to use the drug in the course of military
               duties."

The word "use" is defined in   QR&O 20.01 for the purposes of the
Canadian Forces Drug Control Program. It means, in respect of a drug, "any
act of injecting, swallowing, inhaling, smoking, ingesting or otherwise
absorbing into the human body."

7.       The exceptions to   QR&O 20.04 do not constitute authority for
military authorities to order or permit a member to use a drug where that
use, or possession of the drug, is prohibited by another law.

OTHER CANADIAN LAW OF GENERAL APPLICATION

8.       Both the Narcotic Control Act and the Food and Drugs Act, which are
federal laws that apply to civilians and CF members alike, define narcotics
and certain other drugs and prohibit a large number of activities in
relation to those substances. Contravention of any of these prohibitions is
an offence punishable by imprisonment and other punishments.

9.       Under the Narcotic Control Act, it is an offence to possess, possess
for the purpose of trafficking, export from or import into Canada, traffic
in or cultivate a narcotic. In addition, it is an offence to traffic in a
substance held out or represented to be a narcotic. Recent amendments to
the Act also make it an offence to possess or launder proceeds or property
obtained as a result of trafficking, exporting, importing or cultivating a
narcotic.

10.      Under the Food and Drugs Act, it is an offence to possess for the
purpose of trafficking, to export from or import into Canada or traffic in
a restricted or controlled drug. It is an offence to traffic in a substance
held out or represented to be a restricted or controlled drug and to
possess a restricted drug. It is also an offence to sell a drug described
in Schedule F of the Act. Recent amendments to the Act also make it an
offence to possess or launder proceeds or property obtained as a result of
trafficking in a restricted or controlled drug.


The CF has a very strict No Drugs policy.


----------



## Chauhan (16 Jan 2006)

GUys im reall sorry to ask this again i did search and I did find a some posts where ppl somehow answered the question I have but one quick answer would be much appreciated thanks.. I have never exactly smoked pot in my life.. my questoin is... 5 months ago i once put the spliff/joint in my mouth one puff boys and i threw it away didnt even take it inhale it...and 4 months ago i was around someone who smoked it.. i was about 4-5 feet away but i could still barely smell the weed of him.... and thats it.. would that create a problem for me?


----------



## VanMatt (16 Jan 2006)

nope...there's NO way it can be in your system that long...especially considering how little exposure you've had to it.  Just stay away from the stuff and dont worry about it


----------



## Chauhan (16 Jan 2006)

so on my med should i tell them about this or what? thanks


----------



## VanMatt (16 Jan 2006)

if you took your CFAT already, you fill out a form regarding drug use...answer honestly.  I believe they want no pot smoking within 3 months of applying, so you're fine.  I have only got as far as completing my CFAT, so I dont know if this is discussed during the medical


----------



## armyvern (16 Jan 2006)

You've used it. When they ask say yes. When they ask how long it's been...don't lie. If you do happen to get caught lying about it...the consequences can be somewhat more drastic.


----------



## Zee (16 Jan 2006)

Tell the truth to your interviewer, medic and on your substance abuse sheet. From what I've gathered there isn't any reason to be paranoid about it. It's not going to stop you from enrolling into the Canadian Forces as you've probably read more than a few times. I've been told it could delay your application, but in any case just relax and tell the truth. This is comming from civilian finished the recruiting process waiting for my call.


----------



## Chauhan (16 Jan 2006)

alrite thanks guys that helpssssss a lot thank u aint worried as much


----------



## Zach15 (16 Jan 2006)

My situation:

   I applied to Pilot and after passing my CFAT I filled out the drug form. I put down that I have smoked marijuana about 15 times probably over the last 3-4 years, and that the last time I smoked was on Dec 2nd (about a month and 10 days prior to my testing) I also said I had done hashish 2 times. All of this is true, and I was a little worried about this for my interview.

           Was it a problem? Nope - they never even brought up the subject of drugs during the interview process once.


                  I realize my situation could be different as maybe the person interviewing me is less strict on these rules. I guess you  just never know, but thats how it went for me.

                     Zach


----------



## Chauhan (16 Jan 2006)

that makes me feel a lot better about my situation...


----------



## s14_zenki (13 Mar 2006)

hey everyone, i just completed the first step of the process which is the apptitude test.  the only thing i worry about is the medical part.  i told them that i've used marjawana (sp?)  but only very rarely in the past and have not done it in a year.  I did this when i was young and stupid but i wanted to be honest and tell them that i have.  Because ive used it a couple of times will this void my application in the Canadian Forces?  Thanks a bunch.


----------



## muskrat89 (13 Mar 2006)

> hey everyone, i just completed the first step of the process which is the apptitude test.



I hope the aptitude test didn't include reading a quantity of reference material, and drawing a conclusion..

Seriously, there are 2 pages in this thread, and about a zillion more throughout the site, on the same subject. You just asked the same old question, and just changed the variables a little.

Good luck.


----------



## This-Girl (22 May 2006)

I have my Medical on the 24th and i've been reading about drug use and I'am getting very mad at myself now. I smoke weed, Last time I smoked it was about 2 weeks ago.. : Also in the end of Oct. I did E for the first time and I took to much and was sick for 2 weeks.  Now reading everyones post I am getting so upset with myself because I want to get into the Military more the anything, and I didn't think at the time that my drug use was going to hold me back. 
Any thoughts of what I should do?
 :crybaby:


----------



## Daidalous (22 May 2006)

It is best to extend that 2 weeks no weedand other drugs  indefinitely.  Once you join, there are many people that have no tolerance for any level of drug usage, and you will  end up  a rehad program and charged sooner or later.


----------



## Michael OLeary (22 May 2006)

This-Girl said:
			
		

> Any thoughts of what I should do?
> :crybaby:



1.    STOP USING DRUGS.

2.   Use the search function and research the views and comments regarding drug use on army.ca.

3.   Follow the instructions on being clean for the required amount of time before you can apply.

4.   Take responsibility for your own actions.


Locked.


----------

